# Pet Goat Club



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Howdy! Hey, I know most people don't keep goats as pets and usually use them for dairy, meat, fiber, or pack. So we "pet goaters" ought to stick together. So welcome to the Pet Goat Club!

Here you can post anything regarding your pet goats, such as a funny picture, some fun things your goats like to do, etc. This May, I will likely be posting some pictures of my goats' birthday party (because that's how my weird mind works).

To join, just post a reply, saying that you'd like to join, and tell us your goats' names, genders, breeds, ages, and favorite treats. For example:

I would like to join the Pet Goat Club. I have 2 pet goats named Jimmy and Snickerdoodle. Jimmy is an American Pygmy wether, about 5 years old, and really likes tater tots. Snickerdoodle is a Nigerian Dwarf doe, about 7.5 years old, and really likes those peanut-butter-filled pretzel bites.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Packgoats are actually more like pets... just sayin'.  

Actually, my dairy goats are also more like pets. Heck, ALL of my goats are pretty much pure pets. The milk and the packing are just benefits. But I guess the difference is that sometimes I sell my dairy goats but I'll never sell my trained and bonded packgoats. They are my buddies for life and I pretty much take them everywhere with me. I'll be at the grocery store or post office and people are like, "Why is there a goat in the bed of your truck?" and I'll say, "Why is there a dog in the back of yours?" 

Some people keep pet dogs, but I keep pet goats. My dogs are the only pure livestock I own. They have one job--guarding the goats. If they don't do that job they'll be replaced. I take good care of them but I have no sentimental attachment to them. The goats on the other hand? They are my babies. Especially my big pack wethers.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Damfino said:


> Packgoats are actually more like pets... just sayin'.
> 
> Actually, my dairy goats are also more like pets. Heck, ALL of my goats are pretty much pure pets. The milk and the packing are just benefits. But I guess the difference is that sometimes I sell my dairy goats but I'll never sell my trained and bonded packgoats. They are my buddies for life and I pretty much take them everywhere with me. I'll be at the grocery store or post office and people are like, "Why is there a goat in the bed of your truck?" and I'll say, "Why is there a dog in the back of yours?"
> 
> Some people keep pet dogs, but I keep pet goats. My dogs are the only pure livestock I own. They have one job--guarding the goats. If they don't do that job they'll be replaced. I take good care of them but I have no sentimental attachment to them. The goats on the other hand? They are my babies. Especially my big pack wethers.


Now that you mention it, it _is_ kind of impossible to not treat a goat like a pet.

How about just any goat you like to consider your pet?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Damfino said:


> Packgoats are actually more like pets... just sayin'.
> 
> Actually, my dairy goats are also more like pets. Heck, ALL of my goats are pretty much pure pets. The milk and the packing are just benefits. But I guess the difference is that sometimes I sell my dairy goats but I'll never sell my trained and bonded packgoats. They are my buddies for life and I pretty much take them everywhere with me. I'll be at the grocery store or post office and people are like, "Why is there a goat in the bed of your truck?" and I'll say, "Why is there a dog in the back of yours?"
> 
> Some people keep pet dogs, but I keep pet goats. My dogs are the only pure livestock I own. They have one job--guarding the goats. If they don't do that job they'll be replaced. I take good care of them but I have no sentimental attachment to them. The goats on the other hand? They are my babies. Especially my big pack wethers.


Also, do you really take your goats to the grocery store? One time we took Snickerdoodle to Dairy Queen, got her a small vanilla cone. She practically inhaled the wrapper and nibbled a tiny bit on the cone.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

I need to join the Pet Goat Club! After living with my 2 girls for coming up on 3 years, I can't remember life without them!

I have two Boer twins girls, Nyx and Echo. They'll be 3 years old next month, I got them to my house a couple months later after the barn was built. Both girls love apples, bananas, animal crackers, brussell, jagger bushes, leaves, and anything else they can get before I see it! Oh yeah, chicken feathers for Echo if the hens don't move faster than her!

Kelly


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I would like to join the club. Destiny will be one year old on 28 Feb (actual birthdate is 29 Feb 2020). She is a Berg bok. A South African mountain goat. We thought she was a ND but we had her genetics tested and this is the result. My wether is Gizmo. He is a 10 month old ND. He is the bounciest goat with the squeekiest voice.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can I join? I have a dairy herd and a bunch of totally worthless pets that for various reasons, I keep, feed, play with and care for and they are the largest eaters and provide nothing saleable! 
Carole is a stunted bossy lamancha, Pants is the same. (sold, was mistreated and I got back) a 4-H Oberhasli (220#) outgrown 4-H goat (the grandson) etc.....


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Also, do you really take your goats to the grocery store? One time we took Snickerdoodle to Dairy Queen, got her a small vanilla cone. She practically inhaled the wrapper and nibbled a tiny bit on the cone.


Yes, I do sometimes take my packgoats around town in the truck when I run errands. I get a lot of funny looks!

My goats like the cones best. I've sometimes managed to finagle bags of broken waffle cones from ice cream parlors for my boys to chow down on. I've also paid good money for chocolate-dipped waffle cones from Dairy Queen in the past when I have my goats with me on a road trip. I once took my boys and their cart through the DQ drive-thru and ordered ice cream and waffle cones. THAT got a lot of funny looks!










Sputnik's like, "Where's my waffle cone?!? Gimme-gimme!!"


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

You're the coolest, @Damfino .


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow I’ve always wanted to do that!!!!!


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

There is quite a few members on here that just have just pet goats, @NigerianDwarfOwner707 and some others that I can not recall at this moment lol but I think this is a cute idea. I have livestock but I do have a few that hold my heart and will be here until the day they pass of natural causes, although I adore all my goats.......well on most days, some days when they plot against me I threaten to take them all on a one way trip but they laugh at me and I forgive them lol


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Frances, Heidi, Junior, Thelma, Anne, Diana, Stretch, King, Phronsie, Iris, Gilbert, Wilbur, Uncle, May, Clover, Lucky, George, Henry, Roger, and Told-You-So would like to join 

All of their birthdays are in March and April except Junior's which is in May


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

People here dont expect goats in malls. So when my two were 3 and 6 months old we took them to the mall to go buy milk and bread. People actually complained and I had to tie rhem like horses to a parking pole outside. Obviously I refused.
They drove every where with me untill they got sick now. Now they go to the vet only.
I do take them down to the pan once a week for a forage. On leash.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> I do take them down to the pan once a week for a forage. On leash.


What the "pan"? Just curious.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Damfino said:


> Yes, I do sometimes take my packgoats around town in the truck when I run errands. I get a lot of funny looks!
> 
> My goats like the cones best. I've sometimes managed to finagle bags of broken waffle cones from ice cream parlors for my boys to chow down on. I've also paid good money for chocolate-dipped waffle cones from Dairy Queen in the past when I have my goats with me on a road trip. I once took my boys and their cart through the DQ drive-thru and ordered ice cream and waffle cones. THAT got a lot of funny looks!
> 
> ...


You and your goats rock Damfino!
This is what the world needs, people who think outside the box!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am joining the pet club.
I have 4 goats, Willow, May, Coco and Jeffrey.
Their birthdays are unknown, May and April. We celebrate them with corn chips and raisins.
The girls give milk, such a small amount, no for-real dairy would look at them. They are all spoiled and loved.
I also have pet chickens. Out of the 8 chickens, 3 lay eggs.
I tell them all each night that I love them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a small herd which makes it super easy to spoil and love each one lol. I do have a few who seem to think I'm pretty special too. Genevieve is nigerian. Shes my smile when I go out. Shes such a hoot. Walks around like shes going to take everyone on...I just adore her.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I have three wethers that are pets. They are just the sweetest boys


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Yes, I do sometimes take my packgoats around town in the truck when I run errands. I get a lot of funny looks!
> 
> My goats like the cones best. I've sometimes managed to finagle bags of broken waffle cones from ice cream parlors for my boys to chow down on. I've also paid good money for chocolate-dipped waffle cones from Dairy Queen in the past when I have my goats with me on a road trip. I once took my boys and their cart through the DQ drive-thru and ordered ice cream and waffle cones. THAT got a lot of funny looks!
> 
> ...


Haha! I'd love to do that! I plan to do it on horseback one day...


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> What the "pan"? Just curious.


The pan is our natural wetland. So when its not full of water they get ro go nibble on their fave trees. Its weepin willows. Gizmo used to looove trying to climb a bent one. Now he just is happy if I go get some branches.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

happybleats said:


> I have a small herd which makes it super easy to spoil and love each one lol. I do have a few who seem to think I'm pretty special too. Genevieve is nigerian. Shes my smile when I go out. Shes such a hoot. Walks around like shes going to take everyone on...I just adore her.
> View attachment 195547


Now that is a comfortable goat.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have 24 “pets” right now. 22 of them are Nigerians and then there’s one pigmy Doe and one boer wether. They’ve been my therapy since my accident and they keep me motivated to learn to walk again. Here’s a couple of photos.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Now look at those cuties


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

I would love to join the club!!
I have 9 Boer goats, a couple are PygmyxBoer crosses.
Snap was born on April 1st 2018, she's my pet!!
The others are my pets too but I have more of a bond with Snap!
Attached are some of my previous goats!


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

This is my show goat if he doesn’t make it in county I will be keeping him I have county which is the big show where either you sell your goat if he places or you keep him does my goat look good I’m only 14 and I don’t know if he looks good this is my 4th year showing but all my other goats were bigger goats and more muscle but he’s a “large” goat and he has muscle but he hasn’t been shaved in a bit and he looks good to me just a little bit more round than I would like but I’m trying to find people to judge him just wondering if he looks good or at least decent?. Thanks


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Tanya said:


> The pan is our natural wetland. So when its not full of water they get ro go nibble on their fave trees. Its weepin willows. Gizmo used to looove trying to climb a bent one. Now he just is happy if I go get some branches.


Thanks for explaining that! Sounds like a nice place to eat!


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks for explaining that! Sounds like a nice place to eat!


I love your goat in your profile he's so cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> I have 24 "pets" right now. 22 of them are Nigerians and then there's one pigmy Doe and one boer wether. They've been my therapy since my accident and they keep me motivated to learn to walk again. Here's a couple of photos.


I love the boer boy (what's his name?) looking into the dwarf house!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Justaffagirl said:


> I love your goat in your profile he's so cute.


Thanks! That's Willow, she's a doe.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I have a small herd which makes it super easy to spoil and love each one lol. I do have a few who seem to think I'm pretty special too. Genevieve is nigerian. Shes my smile when I go out. Shes such a hoot. Walks around like shes going to take everyone on...I just adore her.
> View attachment 195547


That is a priceless picture!!! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Judy/Ron (Jan 13, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Howdy! Hey, I know most people don't keep goats as pets and usually use them for dairy, meat, fiber, or pack. So we "pet goaters" ought to stick together. So welcome to the Pet Goat Club!
> 
> Here you can post anything regarding your pet goats, such as a funny picture, some fun things your goats like to do, etc. This May, I will likely be posting some pictures of my goats' birthday party (because that's how my weird mind works).
> 
> ...


Hey hello. We would like to join the Pet Goat Club! Our four Nigerian Dwarf wethers are just pets and so spoiled (guilty). Rascal is sixteen months old and lives up to his name. Shawn Patrick is the only goat in Florida with an Irish accent, he's a year and two months old. Buttons and Snickers are half brothers from a local registered herd here in Central Florida. They are a year and two months old and their birthdays are only two days apart! Their favorite treats are whatever we are eating at the time... Mostly we just give animal crackers. They don't seem to like any vegetables or fruits particularly so we just stick to what we know they like...


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Thanks! That's Willow, she's a doe.


my my show Goat and her would be great friends my show goats name is Clyde I posted some pictures of him on here not to long ago I'm trying to see how he looks.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Kass said:


> Haha! I'd love to do that! I plan to do it on horseback one day...


Do it! Every year during State Fair or after the 4th of July parade people take their horses up to the drive-thru windows in Pueblo. I've also been to the drive-thru with goats riding in the open truck bed, and that always gets a rise out of the restaurant staff! Making people smile (or laugh!) should be everyone's goal in life.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Howdy! Hey, I know most people don't keep goats as pets and usually use them for dairy, meat, fiber, or pack. So we "pet goaters" ought to stick together. So welcome to the Pet Goat Club!
> 
> Here you can post anything regarding your pet goats, such as a funny picture, some fun things your goats like to do, etc. This May, I will likely be posting some pictures of my goats' birthday party (because that's how my weird mind works).
> 
> ...


I would love to join! I'm getting two goats this spring, Timmy the Pygmy/Fainting cross wether, he's about two weeks old and (crossing fingers) Betty, the Nigerian dwarf doeling. I have yet to meet them, but I have plenty of baby photos of Timmy and will soon be getting in contact with a breeder for Betty! Very excited to bring the kids home and find out their favourite treats.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Tanya said:


> People here dont expect goats in malls. So when my two were 3 and 6 months old we took them to the mall to go buy milk and bread. People actually complained and I had to tie rhem like horses to a parking pole outside. Obviously I refused.


I tie my goats to parking poles. They're used to it by now. 

Our first goat got busted by the mall cops when he was a little tyke. This would have been Christmas break 2002 when we took baby Cuzco with us on a road trip from western NY to MA, then to VT and back. We stopped at a mall because my husband was craving mall Chinese food, but we knew we couldn't take Cuzco inside with us. So I tied him to a light pole in the parking lot right next to our Buick and left him with a bowl of water and a little pile of hay. He was also wearing his blanket because it was cold outside.

When we came outside we saw flashing lights in the vicinity of our car, which was parked way out in a non-busy section of the parking area. We hustled over and found an official-looking vehicle parked next to ours and several mall cops standing around talking on their radios and looking confused about what to do. Apparently someone had reported Cuzco as an "abandoned" goat. We assured the mall cops that Cuzco was most certainly not abandoned--we just didn't think he'd be welcome inside the mall so we had to make him wait outside. They agreed that leaving the goat outdoors was the better option and they walked away laughing and shaking their heads.

We had a close disaster the very next day when we stopped at K-Mart to buy some new windshield wipers. There were no light poles in the parking lot so I tied Cuzco by shutting his leash in the door of our car. It seemed sturdy when I tugged on it, but it wasn't a strong enough hold for a determined goat! As soon as Phil and I disappeared inside the store, Cuzco panicked and pulled the leash free. We emerged from the store about 15 minutes later to find a small crowd gathered out front and our goat standing in the middle of it. He'd run after us, but since this was a very old K-Mart it didn't have automatic doors, so he'd stood out front looking in through the glass and screaming his head off. No one was able to console him and everyone was wondering where he'd come from and what to do with him. As soon as Cuzco saw Phil and I he calmed right down. We were glad it wasn't a newer store with automatic doors or Cuzco would have been in there like a shot and probably would have caused mayhem running up and down the aisles looking for us and spraying pellets everywhere in his excitement!

In later years, Cuzco came to understand that the Buick (and later on the truck) were his safe place to wait when we went indoors and he stopped crying and trying to follow us because he knew he was in "his" spot and that we would come back.


----------



## Accidental goat mom (Aug 18, 2017)

I have two that are only pets (well, family might be a better term). I have a whether who is almost three (Toggenburg cross is our best bet on breed), his name is Bert, and a doe that just is or just will be three (a Boer) named Zoe. They couldn't be more different. Bert is loving and snuggly and gives kisses, he is thin and has had numerous health issues. Zoe is built like a small tank or hippopotamus, is naughty as can be, and is a total schmoozer when she gets into trouble so she doesn't get yelled at. Their favorite treat is my horse treats...the peppermint kind. I never intended to get goats, but wouldn't trade these two for anything. When people ask me what goats are like, my response is always that if you crossed a horse with a cat, the resulting creature would be a goat!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> I love the boer boy (what's his name?) looking into the dwarf house!


His name is Alastor Moody. He's the best boy he lets all the kids jump on him. He's the best babysitter you could ask for. He also guards all the preggos from getting rammed. He lives up to his name for sure and is a great auror. He's very determined to get what he's after. Unfortunately we had to pull him out after he realized there was no one in there. His horns made self removal quite difficult lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> His name is Alastor Moody. He's the best boy he lets all the kids jump on him. He's the best babysitter you could ask for. He also guards all the preggos from getting rammed. He lives up to his name for sure and is a great auror.


So loveable!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> So loveable!


 he got stuck, I added a photo


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

GoofyGoat said:


> he got stuck, I added a photo


That's hilarious and scary at the same time. My Coco tried to crawl into a warming barrel (no lamp in it) and got his head stuck when he was a baby sitter!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> That's hilarious and scary at the same time. My Coco tried to crawl into a warming barrel (no lamp in it) and got his head stuck when he was a baby sitter!


I guess boys will be boys...goofy.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Reminds me of a similar experience with a mini Alpine and a barn style 2 piece dog house. The Monks had been playing King of the House for quite a while and I later noticed a goat standing on the overturned bottom half and couldn't see the top half. Of course this meant a trip to check out what in the world was going on with the goats.

Quick head count and the Alpine was missing. Heart started beating fast while my eyes were scanning the outer perimeter because the pieces were close to the fence. Oh geesh, where could he be? Calling out his name while checking stalls and the outer side, I hear a low maaa maaa in answer.

But no Alpine, anywhere. Maaa maaa, then a head sticks out from underneath the top section. I swear it looked like a white shelled giant turtle and thought my eyes were playing tricks on me. Little goober stuck his head back in and of course I go rushing over just knowing he must be stuck or something.

Lifted off the top to rescue him and was rewarded with a "how dare you" look of displeasure for disturbing him in his secret hiding place. Placed both pieces in another location farther from the fence and before I got out of the gate, he had scooted himself back underneath while the ND's carried on with their game of King of the Dog House Bottom.

(doh)


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

These are all my show goats






















This is me with my breeding doe


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice Boers!


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> Nice Boers!


This is my newest Boer show goat he's the one I'll be showing in 12 days at county


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow beautiful looking Boers @Justaffagirl :great:


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Reminds me of a similar experience with a mini Alpine and a barn style 2 piece dog house. The Monks had been playing King of the House for quite a while and I later noticed a goat standing on the overturned bottom half and couldn't see the top half. Of course this meant a trip to check out what in the world was going on with the goats.
> 
> Quick head count and the Alpine was missing. Heart started beating fast while my eyes were scanning the outer perimeter because the pieces were close to the fence. Oh geesh, where could he be? Calling out his name while checking stalls and the outer side, I hear a low maaa maaa in answer.
> 
> ...


That's hilarious! Reminds me of an Igloo doghouse I had one time. My big ol' Nubian buck, my quite hefty wether, and a doe were all in the same pen (buck was supposed to be breeding the doe, but she wouldn't stay in unless my wether was there, too). Anyhow, I thought the existing house I had in that pen might be a little small for 3 goats, so I hauled in our Igloo. My thinking was, 2 goats will go in the larger house, 1 can go in the Igloo. I go out the next morning to see my buck's hindquarters hanging out of the opening of the Igloo. I get closer, and see that my wether's in there, too. The wether sees me and scrambles out through this small doorway, over the TOP of the buck, who's also trying to get out, but can't back up fast enough. The doe is sitting in the big house all by herself.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I've got five goats at the moment. I am raising and milking Nubian dairy goats, so they earn their keep, but they're also beloved pets who help keep me physically fit and (in)sane.
Josie is my herd queen. She is independent, but affectionate. She likes to stand next to me and breathe heavily in my ear. Or lick my nose. She is a wonderful, wonderful mama, and cares for my other doe's kid, too.
Pippi is highly dramatic. She was a bottle baby, and it took her a long time to realize she's actually a goat, not a person. If anything is wrong, she will let you know. She will carry things around in her mouth, like a dog. She tosses her feed dish if she doesn't like what I've given her .
Kip is Pippi's baby. He won't be staying here long-term, but I am enjoying his delightfully sweet and saucy personality and mischievous little face. I was going to keep him and breed him to Josie this fall, but my nieces have been talking like they may want him, so he may go live with their does.
Finn is my buck. Kip gets the mischievous face from him. When he's not trying to breed everything in sight, Finn will lay his head against me and I'll wrap one arm around his head and scratch his throat with my hands. This sends him into a euphoric bliss. It also sends my friends away, gagging, as I reek of buck.
Huck is my wether. He is a goat of mysterious parentage. He is incredibly stubborn, leading him is like trying to lead a Sherman tank. But he always comes when I call, and he will stand next to me and put his chin on the top of my forehead so I can scratch his wattles. He cries like a baby whenever I have to leave him in his pen. I have considered just letting him free range, as he is so attached, but he is not nice to dogs and occasionally, other people, so he's better off where he is.
I will be buying some more does soon, so you can bet I'll be sitting in the pen, drinking my morning coffee and getting acquainted with them, too.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Damfino said:


> Yes, I do sometimes take my packgoats around town in the truck when I run errands. I get a lot of funny looks!
> 
> My goats like the cones best. I've sometimes managed to finagle bags of broken waffle cones from ice cream parlors for my boys to chow down on. I've also paid good money for chocolate-dipped waffle cones from Dairy Queen in the past when I have my goats with me on a road trip. I once took my boys and their cart through the DQ drive-thru and ordered ice cream and waffle cones. THAT got a lot of funny looks!
> 
> ...


If I get pack goats, that'll be on my bucket list!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> I am joining the pet club.
> I have 4 goats, Willow, May, Coco and Jeffrey.
> Their birthdays are unknown, May and April. We celebrate them with corn chips and raisins.
> The girls give milk, such a small amount, no for-real dairy would look at them. They are all spoiled and loved.
> ...


My flock of 5 are HORRIBLE egg layers and hate my guts (except, sometimes, for our california white hen, Speckles. She's my favorite. I have a harness for her). I don't know why my dad lets us keep them, but we do still have them and love them to pieces.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

happybleats said:


> I have a small herd which makes it super easy to spoil and love each one lol. I do have a few who seem to think I'm pretty special too. Genevieve is nigerian. Shes my smile when I go out. Shes such a hoot. Walks around like shes going to take everyone on...I just adore her.
> View attachment 195547


A chocolate brown smiling goat.

Wow.

Where can I get one!?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tanya said:


> The pan is our natural wetland. So when its not full of water they get ro go nibble on their fave trees. Its weepin willows. Gizmo used to looove trying to climb a bent one. Now he just is happy if I go get some branches.


When I get my own land, I want to get one of the weeping willows that have a MASSIVE trunk and branch out from the bottom. I'll carve a goat shelter into the base, and make ledges on the branches. I'd love to put hay bags all around, but if it were my goats, they'd only pay attention to the willow leaves.

And maybe a cheeseburger if I put one up there.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

GoofyGoat said:


> I have 24 "pets" right now. 22 of them are Nigerians and then there's one pigmy Doe and one boer wether. They've been my therapy since my accident and they keep me motivated to learn to walk again. Here's a couple of photos.


Now _that's_ some of the best therapy out there.

In your case, at least. Jimmy and Snickerdoodle are TERRIBLE listeners.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

@Caileigh Jane Smith I love names Huck and Finn!
Sounds like a nice family of goats you have!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

Judy/Ron said:


> Hey hello. We would like to join the Pet Goat Club! Our four Nigerian Dwarf wethers are just pets and so spoiled (guilty). Rascal is sixteen months old and lives up to his name. Shawn Patrick is the only goat in Florida with an Irish accent, he's a year and two months old. Buttons and Snickers are half brothers from a local registered herd here in Central Florida. They are a year and two months old and their birthdays are only two days apart! Their favorite treats are whatever we are eating at the time... Mostly we just give animal crackers. They don't seem to like any vegetables or fruits particularly so we just stick to what we know they like...


I thought I was the only one who gave my goats accents in my head


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> I would love to join! I'm getting two goats this spring, Timmy the Pygmy/Fainting cross wether, he's about two weeks old and (crossing fingers) Betty, the Nigerian dwarf doeling. I have yet to meet them, but I have plenty of baby photos of Timmy and will soon be getting in contact with a breeder for Betty! Very excited to bring the kids home and find out their favourite treats.


Post the baby photos, please! I'm kind of a baby goat picture junky


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> My flock of 5 are HORRIBLE egg layers and hate my guts (except, sometimes, for our california white hen, Speckles. She's my favorite. I have a harness for her). I don't know why my dad lets us keep them, but we do still have them and love them to pieces.


I used to have a hen called Speckles, and she was a terrible egg layer, but very nice personality. She was the lead hen, but never needed to peck the others much. She was not particularly agile or fast, not a good flyer or layer, but she was a wonderful leader. (Unfortunately a hawk got her. I think she had a quick pain free death.)


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MadHouse said:


> @Caileigh Jane Smith I love names Huck and Finn!
> Sounds like a nice family of goats you have!


Thanks! My goat names have to be short, and easy to call across the pasture. And fit their personalities, too.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Reminds me of a similar experience with a mini Alpine and a barn style 2 piece dog house. The Monks had been playing King of the House for quite a while and I later noticed a goat standing on the overturned bottom half and couldn't see the top half. Of course this meant a trip to check out what in the world was going on with the goats.
> 
> Quick head count and the Alpine was missing. Heart started beating fast while my eyes were scanning the outer perimeter because the pieces were close to the fence. Oh geesh, where could he be? Calling out his name while checking stalls and the outer side, I hear a low maaa maaa in answer.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a time where I thought my goats ran off.

One morning, I go to my barn. I planned to hang out there for the day, and wanted to let my goats out of the barn.

But when I open the stall door, no goats come running out.

So, I call my buddy in the neighborhood nearby (which I also live in). He had his cousins over, and when I called him, he put me on speaker with them. They all said they hadn't seen Jimmy and Snickerdoodle. And right as I'm about to hang up...

Out trots Snickerdoodle from the barn with a stuck-up smug look on her little dorky goat face.

That got me halfway to my goal, and the nickname (from my buddy's cousins) The Boy Who Lost His Goats.

Then I hear this weird half bleat, half scream. That's Jimmy's get-me-outside cry.

He was stuck in a horse's stall the whole night.

Moral of the story?

Goats are jerks.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

HELP I just walked outside to see all the goats and there was a full white Nubian/Boer baby I DONT EVEN HAVE A NUBIAN BUCK OR A NUBIAN DOE I don't know how this happened you can see the Nubian in he ears and some of her face you can also see the Boer


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

Here's mom and here's dad it doesn't make sense


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 20, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Post the baby photos, please! I'm kind of a baby goat picture junky


Here are a couple! He's the cutest little thing.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Post the baby photos, please! I'm kind of a baby goat picture junky


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Aww. Cute little stinkers.

Is the last one a brown boer or a nubian?


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Justaffagirl said:


> HELP I just walked outside to see all the goats and there was a full white Nubian/Boer baby I DONT EVEN HAVE A NUBIAN BUCK OR A NUBIAN DOE I don't know how this happened you can see the Nubian in he ears and some of her face you can also see the Boer
> View attachment 195869


Congratulations on your mystery baby! I hope all is well.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I've got five goats at the moment. I am raising and milking Nubian dairy goats, so they earn their keep, but they're also beloved pets who help keep me physically fit and (in)sane.
> Josie is my herd queen. She is independent, but affectionate. She likes to stand next to me and breathe heavily in my ear. Or lick my nose. She is a wonderful, wonderful mama, and cares for my other doe's kid, too.
> Pippi is highly dramatic. She was a bottle baby, and it took her a long time to realize she's actually a goat, not a person. If anything is wrong, she will let you know. She will carry things around in her mouth, like a dog. She tosses her feed dish if she doesn't like what I've given her .
> Kip is Pippi's baby. He won't be staying here long-term, but I am enjoying his delightfully sweet and saucy personality and mischievous little face. I was going to keep him and breed him to Josie this fall, but my nieces have been talking like they may want him, so he may go live with their does.
> ...


Hey, did you get Pippi from a gal named Katie? She had a nubian named Pippi and ended up selling her.

She's also my dad's ex girlfriend and she was a stuck up, salty, pole-up-her-butt kind of gal.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Justaffagirl said:


> Here's mom and here's dad it doesn't make sense
> View attachment 195871
> View attachment 195873


Boers can have long ears and roman noses too. I don't see anything that should be making you think it's not a boer. The sire and dam sure are good looking. The babies cute too.

As I said on the other thread, it would really be better to start your own threads when you have questions.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MadHouse said:


> Congratulations on your mystery baby! I hope all is well.


I'm very confused on how she was born because I have no Nubians...


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Boers can have long ears and roman noses too. I don't see anything that should be making you think it's not a boer. The sire and dam sure are good looking. The babies cute too.


Ok it just looked kind of like a Nubian to me but thank you


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Aww. Cute little stinkers.
> 
> Is the last one a brown boer or a nubian?


Boer that's a old picture he's grown now here I'll put up a photo


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Boers can have long ears and roman noses too. I don't see anything that should be making you think it's not a boer. The sire and dam sure are good looking. The babies cute too.
> 
> As I said on the other thread, it would really be better to start your own threads when you have questions.


Idk how.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

He


MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Aww. Cute little stinkers.
> 
> Is the last one a brown boer or a nubian?


Here's that last brown baby now we had to sell him because we have to many breeding bucks


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Justaffagirl said:


> Idk how.


If you are on mobile, here's a link that will show you how. https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-to-post-a-thread.212427/

If you are on a PC the process is pretty much the same, but you'll want to click on the forums tab at the top of the screen, select a category that seems appropriate (so for example if it had to do with kidding, you'd select "Kidding Coral") then you'll see a brown button near the top of the page that says "Post New Thread" and it should be self explanatory after that.


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> If you are on mobile, here's a link that will show you how. https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/how-to-post-a-thread.212427/
> 
> If you are on a PC the process is pretty much the same, but you'll want to click on the forums tab at the top of the screen, select a category that seems appropriate (so for example if it had to do with kidding, you'd select "Kidding Coral") then you'll see a brown button near the top of the page that says "Post New Thread" and it should be self explanatory after that.


Thank you


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Hey, did you get Pippi from a gal named Katie? She had a nubian named Pippi and ended up selling her.
> 
> She's also my dad's ex girlfriend and she was a stuck up, salty, pole-up-her-butt kind of gal.


Nope! She didn't have a name when I bought her. She was just a kid at the time. 4 or 5 months, if I'm remembering right.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Nope! She didn't have a name when I bought her. She was just a kid at the time. 4 or 5 months, if I'm remembering right.


Okay. Thank god your goat didn't have a bad past with that- er, _female dog_...?


----------



## Justaffagirl (Jan 26, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Okay. Thank god your goat didn't have a bad past with that- er, _female dog_...?


:clever:


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I thought I was the only one who gave my goats accents in my head


My dad does that to my chinchilla. He sounds like a pubescent baby Australian/Mexican, apparently.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Justaffagirl said:


> HELP I just walked outside to see all the goats and there was a full white Nubian/Boer baby I DONT EVEN HAVE A NUBIAN BUCK OR A NUBIAN DOE I don't know how this happened you can see the Nubian in he ears and some of her face you can also see the Boer
> View attachment 195869


Cute goat, but uh... That there's a white boer.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Justaffagirl said:


> Here's mom and here's dad it doesn't make sense
> View attachment 195871
> View attachment 195873


Is that big ol' hunk on the bottom a boer?


----------



## Sara S (Jul 19, 2020)

I would like to join the Pet Goat Club. I have 3 Nubian wethers - twin boys named Monterey and Colby born in June 2020 and their half brother named Jack born in May 2020. They are the sweetest boys ever, but have not acted anything like what I had researched about goats. For example, they have never tried to escape their pen, they aren't interested in any treats that I bring them other than goat treats and raisins, they weren't playful or interested in climbing on things, and they prefer to stay in their barn when it is cold/windy/rainy/snowy outside. It wasn't until a couple weeks ago that they started 'acting like goats' and it's been so much fun watching them learn how to run around and play. They even discovered their playground that my husband built and finally have started climbing on it! I love them so much


----------



## Bunker Hill Babies (Feb 25, 2018)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Howdy! Hey, I know most people don't keep goats as pets and usually use them for dairy, meat, fiber, or pack. So we "pet goaters" ought to stick together. So welcome to the Pet Goat Club!
> 
> Here you can post anything regarding your pet goats, such as a funny picture, some fun things your goats like to do, etc. This May, I will likely be posting some pictures of my goats' birthday party (because that's how my weird mind works).
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunker Hill Babies (Feb 25, 2018)

I'd like to join the Pet Goat Club. We have 12 & just got 7 more babies around New Years Day! We know we have too many, but we hate giving them away. We don't want to sell them because we're afraid they'll be eaten. We also have an adult pot belly pig & 4 little ones. We'd like to give those to a good home too, but we can't put it on Craigslist or Marketplace since they don't take animal ads. We love all the animals, but it gets expensive.


----------



## Bunker Hill Babies (Feb 25, 2018)

How do I post a photo of my goats?? It doesn’t seem as simple as it did when I first joined. Any tips?
Thanks!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Sara S said:


> I would like to join the Pet Goat Club. I have 3 Nubian wethers - twin boys named Monterey and Colby born in June 2020 and their half brother named Jack born in May 2020. They are the sweetest boys ever, but have not acted anything like what I had researched about goats. For example, they have never tried to escape their pen, they aren't interested in any treats that I bring them other than goat treats and raisins, they weren't playful or interested in climbing on things, and they prefer to stay in their barn when it is cold/windy/rainy/snowy outside. It wasn't until a couple weeks ago that they started 'acting like goats' and it's been so much fun watching them learn how to run around and play. They even discovered their playground that my husband built and finally have started climbing on it! I love them so much
> View attachment 196695


My goats act both like goats and if somebody did a halfass job on making a dog's personality


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Bunker Hill Babies said:


> I'd like to join the Pet Goat Club. We have 12 & just got 7 more babies around New Years Day! We know we have too many, but we hate giving them away. We don't want to sell them because we're afraid they'll be eaten. We also have an adult pot belly pig & 4 little ones. We'd like to give those to a good home too, but we can't put it on Craigslist or Marketplace since they don't take animal ads. We love all the animals, but it gets expensive.


Sounds like you have a little animal sanctuary. Love it! I want to start one up when I grow up and start a family.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Bunker Hill Babies said:


> How do I post a photo of my goats?? It doesn't seem as simple as it did when I first joined. Any tips?
> Thanks!


I think if you hit Upload A File it should be on there.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Sara S said:


> I would like to join the Pet Goat Club. I have 3 Nubian wethers - twin boys named Monterey and Colby born in June 2020 and their half brother named Jack born in May 2020. They are the sweetest boys ever, but have not acted anything like what I had researched about goats. For example, they have never tried to escape their pen, they aren't interested in any treats that I bring them other than goat treats and raisins, they weren't playful or interested in climbing on things, and they prefer to stay in their barn when it is cold/windy/rainy/snowy outside. It wasn't until a couple weeks ago that they started 'acting like goats' and it's been so much fun watching them learn how to run around and play. They even discovered their playground that my husband built and finally have started climbing on it! I love them so much
> View attachment 196695


Is it supposed to be like Monterey and Colby Jack like the cheeses?

Just making sure because I've run into some people who named their animals like that and had no idea the names added up to something else.


----------



## North FL Nana (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi! I’d like to join your Pet Goat Club please. I’ve got two NDG wethers, Larry & Frank who I’ve had since August when they were about three months old. “My Boys” always brighten my day for me. They weren’t very friendly when I got them but with a little patience & a lot of love, first Larry & now Frank is letting me pet him. Larry will now climb in my lap if I’m sitting down, loves his back scratched & will stand up with his front feet on me to say hello. Now that Frank is beginning to let me pet him Larry gets really jealous & they’ll fight, which I try to put a stop to. I just love spending time with them. Do any of you have any suggestions of what kind of treats they might like to eat? I’ve already tried kid’s cereal, marshmallows, bananas, graham crackers, apples, carrots, & watermelon. They won’t eat any of it, whether it’s out of my hand or a bowl.


----------



## Glenda787 (Dec 6, 2020)

Damfino said:


> Yes, I do sometimes take my packgoats around town in the truck when I run errands. I get a lot of funny looks!
> 
> My goats like the cones best. I've sometimes managed to finagle bags of broken waffle cones from ice cream parlors for my boys to chow down on. I've also paid good money for chocolate-dipped waffle cones from Dairy Queen in the past when I have my goats with me on a road trip. I once took my boys and their cart through the DQ drive-thru and ordered ice cream and waffle cones. THAT got a lot of funny looks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Glenda787 (Dec 6, 2020)

Damfino,
Do you trained your goats at early age (cart pulling)? I’m getting my goats on May, will love to train them to pull an antique cart, not sure how to start.
Glenda


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Gizmo o the chair and Destiny on the table.my two babies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Photos would not upload. Wifi abit slow


----------



## Mary Jo Vernon (Jan 30, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Howdy! Hey, I know most people don't keep goats as pets and usually use them for dairy, meat, fiber, or pack. So we "pet goaters" ought to stick together. So welcome to the Pet Goat Club!
> 
> Here you can post anything regarding your pet goats, such as a funny picture, some fun things your goats like to do, etc. This May, I will likely be posting some pictures of my goats' birthday party (because that's how my weird mind works).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mary Jo Vernon (Jan 30, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Howdy! Hey, I know most people don't keep goats as pets and usually
> 
> Here you can post anything regarding your pet goats, such as a funny picture, some fun things your goats like to do, etc. This May, I will likely be posting some pictures of my goats' birthday party (because that's how my weird mind works).
> 
> ...





MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Howdy! Hey, I know most people don't keep goats as pets and usually use them for dairy, meat, fiber, or pack. So we "pet goaters" ought to stick together. So welcome to the Pet Goat Club!
> 
> Here you can post anything regarding your pet goats, such as a funny picture, some fun things your goats like to do, etc. This May, I will likely be posting some pictures of my goats' birthday party (because that's how my weird mind works).
> 
> ...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww... @Tanya, your babies are so sweet. :inlove:


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

North FL Nana said:


> Hi! I'd like to join your Pet Goat Club please. I've got two NDG wethers, Larry & Frank who I've had since August when they were about three months old. "My Boys" always brighten my day for me. They weren't very friendly when I got them but with a little patience & a lot of love, first Larry & now Frank is letting me pet him. Larry will now climb in my lap if I'm sitting down, loves his back scratched & will stand up with his front feet on me to say hello. Now that Frank is beginning to let me pet him Larry gets really jealous & they'll fight, which I try to put a stop to. I just love spending time with them. Do any of you have any suggestions of what kind of treats they might like to eat? I've already tried kid's cereal, marshmallows, bananas, graham crackers, apples, carrots, & watermelon. They won't eat any of it, whether it's out of my hand or a bowl.


Try peanut butter filled pretzel bites or dried banana. My goats love those.

Also, love the names Larry and Frank! We used to have a golden retriever named Frank. He was around about 2 years before I was born and he was like a brother to me. Miss him like crazy. Your Frank sounds a bit like mine


----------



## North FL Nana (Jul 23, 2020)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Try peanut butter filled pretzel bites or dried banana. My goats love those.
> 
> Also, love the names Larry and Frank! We used to have a golden retriever named Frank. He was around about 2 years before I was born and he was like a brother to me. Miss him like crazy. Your Frank sounds a bit like mine


I chose those names because of my grandsons. My son who lives in PA has 3 sons, he's always calling them & the neighbor kids Frank. Larry got his name from the 2 that live near me. They were watching a show where the guy ran through the store yelling Laarrryyy, of course they had to do the same thing while I was in the store with them.
We have a lab mix named Buddy who is about 12 years old. He loves to go into the goat pasture with me, but the goats play too rough for him.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Glenda787 said:


> Damfino,
> Do you trained your goats at early age (cart pulling)? I'm getting my goats on May, will love to train them to pull an antique cart, not sure how to start.
> Glenda


I don't start training my goats to pull until they are at least two years old (and big enough to fill out the harness!). But before that I spend a lot of time walking and hiking with them, teaching them to stand tied, walk nicely on a leash, ride in the truck bed, and become comfortable around strange sights, loud noises, unfamiliar dogs and people, and traffic. If you want more info specifically regarding harness training, you can find some articles on my website here: https://www.goatorama.com/articles/


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

North FL Nana said:


> I chose those names because of my grandsons. My son who lives in PA has 3 sons, he's always calling them & the neighbor kids Frank. Larry got his name from the 2 that live near me. They were watching a show where the guy ran through the store yelling Laarrryyy, of course they had to do the same thing while I was in the store with them.
> We have a lab mix named Buddy who is about 12 years old. He loves to go into the goat pasture with me, but the goats play too rough for him.


That show where the guy yelled Larry was Impractical Jokers. Funniest show ever. They do these contests where they have to do what the other guys say, no matter how embarrassing. If you refuse, you get a thumbs down. Whoever gets the most thumbs down gets a punishment. If they refuse the punishment, they're off the show.

That one episode you saw was a contest where they had to get to the front of a line. That one guy, Joe Gatto, tried to make everybody think he was yelling at this one guy at the front of the line named Larry. When he got to the front, he said, "You're not Larry" and got a thumbs up.

Hilarious show. I'd recommend it to anybody who needs a good laugh.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Damfino said:


> I don't start training my goats to pull until they are at least two years old (and big enough to fill out the harness!). But before that I spend a lot of time walking and hiking with them, teaching them to stand tied, walk nicely on a leash, ride in the truck bed, and become comfortable around strange sights, loud noises, unfamiliar dogs and people, and traffic. If you want more info specifically regarding harness training, you can find some articles on my website here: https://www.goatorama.com/articles/


Could I use harness training for just walking them on a harness? My goats like to walk in the neighborhood. The neighbor kids pet them and give them some treats from their pantry. Plus, I want to start hiking with them and a leash is required on a lot of trails. Plus, they don't know their names.

Let me rephrase that. They know their names. It's obvious they do. They just don't like listening.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

If they associate their names with a treat, scratches, loves, etc. they'll start liking to listen.  

I don't walk my goats in harnesses. I actually don't like walking any strong animal in a harness--it's too hard to control them! My goats' harnesses are for pulling so teaching my goats to stop in response to harness pressure would untrain them. I use halters to lead my goats and they learn to give in to halter pressure. This training works for both leading and driving with reins so they don't get confused. My goats are very large and strong so if they spooked or ran toward a tasty bush, I wouldn't be able to hang onto them with a harness--they'd pull me over and not even notice! A halter gives me enough leverage to control my goats even if they see a bear and try to bolt.

Small breeds like Nigerian Dwarfs aren't usually strong enough to require halters, but they're still strong enough I wouldn't want to try to control them with a harness.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny being cold


----------



## Judy/Ron (Jan 13, 2021)

Kaitlyn said:


> Here are a couple! He's the cutest little thing.


I love seeing the littles, all of them. They are just so sweet. I want to cuddle every one of them.


----------



## Sara S (Jul 19, 2020)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Is it supposed to be like Monterey and Colby Jack like the cheeses?
> 
> Just making sure because I've run into some people who named their animals like that and had no idea the names added up to something else.


Haha! Yes, they are named that way on purpose. I originally was just getting the two half brothers and had named them Colby and Jack. Then the breeder decided she didn't want the other twin brother, so we took him as well and named him Monterey to fit the theme


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Haha my two Bonnie and Clyde are my only two, there are pictures of them around here haha. @Damfino girl you aint no joke. I love those two.

I am def in the market now for the a third goat beast.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey guys! Been awhile since I've been on The Goat Spot. The whole thing looks a lot different!

I'm happy to say that Snickerdoodle finally got rid of whatever crawled up her butt and died. She's finally a bit less of a $#!+#[email protected]) to everybody. She's more gentle all of a sudden, a lot less picky, and likes to play with the neighbor's dog, Neeko. He'll chase her around the barn for about 3 laps max, then she'll call it quits and jump on a trailer or the picnic table for a breather.

What's new with you guys?


----------



## Orcakat (Mar 31, 2021)

Whiskey, Tango, and Foxtrot would like to join! I adore my babies! (3 months old now).


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Cute goats and LOVE the names.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> What's new with you guys?


Having babies! Kidding season just started with the first doe last week and we've got another batch due this weekend. So much fun having cute little babies running all over the place!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Orcakat said:


> Whiskey, Tango, and Foxtrot would like to join! I adore my babies! (3 months old now).
> 
> View attachment 207425


We have a dog named Whiskey, and our neighbor has a kitty named Tango. Can't say I know a Foxtrot


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Chevani started to teach Destiny to j7mp over her low jumps. Its so cute.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Chevani started to teach Destiny to j7mp over her low jumps. Its so cute.


My goats are too lazy to jump willingly. The closest I get to that is they walk sometimes! Pretty neat trick, huh?


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Guys, we learned recently that Jimmy has a fart that can kill a large family

We have an apartment in our barn, and my "Uncle" Al rents it out from my dad as a barber shop. He likes the goats, and lets them hang out in there sometimes

So one day, Jimmy and Snickerdoodle were hanging out with us in there. Snickerdoodle was begging at my dad, since he was eating out of Al's jar of peanut butter pretzels- Sorry, I mean goat crack. Jimmy was asleep under Al's counter. We're just hanging out, talking, trying to get Snickerdoodle to catch a pretzel in midair (she hasn't mastered that yet). All of a sudden, we hear somebody just rip butt. Nobody confesses to the crime, so we let it go. Like 5 seconds later, it smells like a combination of a dog fart and sasquatch (I'm a bigfoot enthusiast. Look up what sasquatch smells like). Jimmy just sits there, staring at us, and it looked like he had a little stoned grin

It was awhile before he was allowed in the barbershop again


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Damfino said:


> Having babies! Kidding season just started with the first doe last week and we've got another batch due this weekend. So much fun having cute little babies running all over the place!!


Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny willingly jumps if you have a willow tree branch snack. Gizmo gives you the bedroom eyes... 
I agree that goat fart is 20× worse than dog fart... an absolute killer


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Do you have any pictures?


This is my kidding thread: 








Goat-O-Rama Kidding Thread!


I announced this in the kidding tally thread the other day, but I can post more photos here. :) The 2021 Goat-O-Rama kidding season is off to a rip-roaring good start with Sadie delivering twins on the afternoon of April 14th in glorious textbook fashion. She waited until the sun was shining...




www.thegoatspot.net





I need to add more pictures soon though! I only posted newborn photos and now the last set of kids will be two weeks old on Saturday! In my defense, I've either been out of town or just crazy busy this past couple weeks.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Damfino said:


> This is my kidding thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checked them out. Sonic is a great dad! My dad's Highlander bull, Copper, seems to be the same way. He likes the calves.

We had an attempted birth yesterday. It didn't work out, the calf died coming out. Copper smelled the blood, and since the cow, Zenniah, had nerve damage (rough birth) and was lying down (she still can't get up, but the vet came out and helped), he thought my dad was killing off the calves. He almost ran him over! Some cowgirls nearby had to chase him into our corrals and we moved him to our other property for the duration of calving season.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey Pet Goat Club! Been awhile, huh?

I feel like the Pet Goat Club lost its flare. I was the last poster 4 months ago. Any ideas on how we can make it more fun?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh, I’ll join! Finally a place where I can not feel guilty of not milking my NDs lol!

The following NDs would like to join: 

Buttercup (4, doe)

Snowflake (4, doe)

Boots (3 1/2, wether)

Dottie (almost 1, doeling)


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Oh, I’ll join! Finally a place where I can not feel guilty of not milking my NDs lol!
> 
> The following NDs would like to join:
> 
> ...


Welcome! Glad to see a new member. Feel free to post anything about your pet goats here, or anything goat-related (or non-goat-related) you want to share. And if you have something you need help with, but you only want advice from people who have goats as pets instead of for profit (or who have them as both! For example, @Damfino has pack goats and pet goats. It's pretty cool), just ask the Pet Goat Club.

And as a new member, what's something cool or exciting you want to see happen here? The club kinda lost its pizazz, and I want to make it funner (It's a word now) for all the members


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Hmmmm…..what’s something I want to see happen….how about sending a million dollar check to all your members? 🤣🤣🤣

But honestly I just love to see cute pictures and funny stories of what the kids are up to!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

When @Goatastic43 said funny stories of what the kids are up to," I was reminded of a story that happened a little less than a month ago that I need to share.

I was at the barn doing some work. I let the chickens out, and I didn't close the door behind them in case they wanted to come back in. The chicken "coop" is just a stall in the corner of the barn that we kind of converted into a coop. Right next to it was the barn door, and against the outer wall next to the door is a stack of stall mats. I saw Snickerdoodle stand on them, and figured Jimmy was nearby. I looked around, and then it hit me:

He's in the chicken coop gorging himself on chicken feed.

I ran in, got him out, closed the door, and called the vet. It looked like he ate a lot. The vet came over, had me help pin him against the stall mat stack (we don't have a chute that's goat-sized), and gave him a laxative, an antihistamine (did I spell that right?), and some charcoal through a tube.

I now owe my dad $135.72 because I didn't have the cash on me at the time.

Thanks a lot, Jimmy.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Gizmo sleeps ontop of my chicken box where my girl is currently sitting on eggs. The other day i see Gizmo looking at the box in confusion. 

On closer inspection my rooster had gotten in to the box and was pecking the roof. 

The look I got from Gizmo was priceless


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

So, we have 6 barn kittens now. Fez, Kelso, Hyde, Marshall, Jethro, and Hoot. For awhile, Snickerdoodle always spent time with them and was absolutely fascinated with them, so I said that she was an adoptive mom for the kittens. Now she hates the little guys. They bother her and she hits them with her forehead. Then I need to put her in time out, like when she headbutts guests' kids.

If it wasn't obvious, she's a bad goat and a bad mom. But we still love her 🥰

Also, unrelated, but if anybody knows how to teach your cats that your chickens will peck their eyes out if tried to be played with, let me know.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am working on that lesson... its the same as teaching my chicken that the hatchling is actually hers?

Snickerdoodle is so lovable. You cant be mad at her for long


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> So, we have 6 barn kittens now. Fez, Kelso, Hyde, Marshall, Jethro, and Hoot.


I'm sensing a That 70s Show theme. 🤔


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I agree @MellonFriend 😁😁😁


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I just heard Blake name his "the voice" team as GOAT. Greatest Of All Time. Gooo GOATS...


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I call my dairy goats "pets with perks"! LOL


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm sensing a That 70s Show theme. 🤔


You know it!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

lottsagoats1 said:


> I call my dairy goats "pets with perks"! LOL


I would say the same for my chickens, but I'd say more like, _tiny frenemies who hate your guts and also crap breakfast_. Same difference, right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

My chickens are exactly that. And the goats are pets with perks - Chevani uses them as you would a shrink?😁


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Goat therapy works! Chevani has it all figured out.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh definately. Its an art.


----------



## SwedeHeart (Oct 10, 2021)

Haven’t been on TGS in ages, but excited to jump back in the loop! My kiddo is getting her first goat next spring. Probably will do an ND for her since she’s still little. This whole year she’s run around saying Baby Goat! Happy Birthday!  They truly make the best pets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome back.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Quick question, does anybody else free roam their goats or let them out off-leash? Just randomly thought of that question. That's what I do with Jimmy and Snickerdoodle


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes- but our yard is surrounded by the cattle pasture and not near a road so there really is no risk.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Our barn is by the highway, but the goats don't even have interest in setting foot on the driveway. They just run around all day, eating and chasing cats. And eating. Then eating and napping. Then eating while lying down. Then napping, eating, climbing on trailers, eating, being mean to small children, and eating. Nowhere in that day planner is walking away. The furthest they've gone is across the field and into the neighborhood, and that was because I was walking home and they wanted to go with me for whatever reason. Gotta love those guys

I was just wondering who else did it

And is it just me or is it surprisingly easy to train them to stay close? We just started by letting Snickerdoodle out one day after her big "sister," Nutmeg, passed away and she just stayed around


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

I just found this on Quora. It's amazing what dogs do for us and our goats. We really don't deserve animals


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Anumals have a pure unconditional loyalty.... as long as it is earned


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

True. It took me years for my chinchilla, Pedro, to like me, and now he's actually kind of a loyal animal. Didn't know chinchillas were like that until him and I formed that bond


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is a great story, loyalty for sure. 🤗


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Also, do you really take your goats to the grocery store? One time we took Snickerdoodle to Dairy Queen, got her a small vanilla cone. She practically inhaled the wrapper and nibbled a tiny bit on the cone.


I take my pet goat to the grocery store by my house. It’s a family owned store 😁


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 said:


> Could I use harness training for just walking them on a harness? My goats like to walk in the neighborhood. The neighbor kids pet them and give them some treats from their pantry. Plus, I want to start hiking with them and a leash is required on a lot of trails. Plus, they don't know their names.
> 
> Let me rephrase that. They know their names. It's obvious they do. They just don't like listening.


I walk my goat on a harness. She loves to stop and eat every few feet so I have to carry her a lot 😂 she’s stubborn like a goat 🤣


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

I would like my goat Rosie to join. She’s a spoiled pet Nigerian Dwarf goat. She’s two years old and lives in the house. She sleeps on my bed and gets wrapped in her fuzzy blankie every night. She wears diapers 😂 I swear I got her on accident.


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> I take my pet goat to the grocery store by my house. It’s a family owned store 😁


I need to see a picture!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I want pics please! 😂🥰


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

friesian49 said:


> I need to see a picture!!


I’ll have to take a picture of her at the store next time I take her. I’ve also taken her into Walgreens, target, the dollar tree, a pizza place, and thru many drive thrus. She sits on my lap when I drive.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

I also found a hotel in San Francisco that I can bring her to. I’ve taken her to the shopping mall too. One of those pictures is after her surgery. The poor baby had to have major surgery and she was so very mad about being in a horse stall. She belongs in a house 😂


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

She’s a Nigerian Dwarf Goat not a Pygmy. 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

She’s so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

I think at first the people at the hotel thought I was prancing them when I asked if I could bring a goat. 😂 When I was there I asked them if them if they wanted to see her and they said yes so I brought her down to the lobby. She had one of her dresses on and they all adored her! They said she can come anytime 🤣


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I LOVE it that’s so awesome! I would love to have a inside goat. A doe I use to have was inside / outside she was even potty trained ( not at my house )


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

The Goat said:


> She’s so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! I’ll have to post baby pictures too. I got her when she was a day old. When she was born she couldn’t walk or stand up. I think she was premature and mineral deficient. She was born on a Thursday morning. I work with the family that has her mom. I held her up to her mom that Thursday and then the next day was Friday. I asked them if they were going to do the same and they didn’t seem like they were going to. So I thought about it and told them I could take her home. If I had left her there and she died I would have hated myself. Everyone thought she was going to die. She was so small. She would only drink the smallest amount from her bottle. I thought she would be able to walk in a few days and I would be able to put her back with her mom but it took her a month to walk properly. By then her mom wouldn’t take her back and we were attached to each other 💕


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Oh my goodness that’s so special. 
I love her dress


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> Thank you! I’ll have to post baby pictures too. I got her when she was a day old. When she was born she couldn’t walk or stand up. I think she was premature and mineral deficient. She was born on a Thursday morning. I work with the family that has her mom. I held her up to her mom that Thursday and then the next day was Friday. I asked them if they were going to do the same and they didn’t seem like they were going to. So I thought about it and told them I could take her home. If I had left her there and she died I would have hated myself. Everyone thought she was going to die. She was so small. She would only drink the smallest amount from her bottle. I thought she would be able to walk in a few days and I would be able to put her back with her mom but it took her a month to walk properly. By then her mom wouldn’t take her back and we were attached to each other


You did the right thing! 

You saved her little life. 

And I would love to see her cute little baby photos


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I LOVE it that’s so awesome! I would love to have a inside goat. A doe I use to have was inside / outside she was even potty trained ( not at my house )


My Rosie wears diapers 😂 she’s a baby forever. She’s my favorite pet. I love her like she’s my child. She’s very special.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

The Goat said:


> You did the right thing!
> 
> You saved her little life.
> 
> And I would love to see her cute little baby photos


She was so small when she was a baby. She’s still very small. She’s only 30 pounds.


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

She’s so cute!!!!!!!!! awwwww !!!!!!!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

The Goat said:


> She’s so cute!!!!!!!!! awwwwweee!!!!!!!


She would sleep with her eyes open all the time. I thought she was dead 😂 she still does it sometimes but now I know she’s alive and her eyes will be moving around like she’s dreaming. When she was a baby it was terrifying because she was so close to death. I would panic and wake her up and then apologize 😂


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Lol


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

🧡 so special! Give her a treat and hug from me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww adorable 😊


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Love it! Love your bag of hay, ready at all times! I've thought my one girl would do great as a therapy animal, but she's a big Boer, 200 pounds, with horns and only traveled when I brought them home. And her sister isn't a lover, and would have to come, too, so maybe one day, if I get smaller ones! Great on you, though, educating the public and getting them to meet a good, kind, sweet girl!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my gosh! She’s is so cute!


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> 🧡 so special! Give her a treat and hug from me!


I definitely will! She loves strawberries. I buy them
for her all the time. By all the time I mean multiple times a week I buy organic strawberries from Costco 😂 I eat some of them too but they are mostly for her. She gets hugs and kisses everyday. She will wrap her neck/head around my arm. Then I kiss her over and over 🤣 she’s very affectionate.


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

friesian49 said:


> Love it! Love your bag of hay, ready at all times! I've thought my one girl would do great as a therapy animal, but she's a big Boer, 200 pounds, with horns and only traveled when I brought them home. And her sister isn't a lover, and would have to come, too, so maybe one day, if I get smaller ones! Great on you, though, educating the public and getting them to meet a good, kind, sweet girl!


I’ve also taken Rosie to school. The kids and teachers loved her. She was so good too. Rosie is disbudded but has tiny nubs. She only tried to head butt one 7th grade boy 😂 she was perfect for everyone else. She’s so small that if she does try and head butt it’s a joke. She’s only 30 pounds and not very good at head butting. She really doesn’t head butt very often. If my dog tries to sneak a lick in Rosie will act like she’s going to head butt and my dog backs down right away. They are funny to watch. Rosie loves it when my kitties lick her. She never tried to head butt them but will instead freeze with her head low to the ground to try and get a kitty lick. 
200 pounds is a huge goat! I don’t think yours will fiton my lap 😂 Rosie sits on my lap when I drive. She immediately goes to sleep 😴


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Rosiethebabygoat said:


> I definitely will! She loves strawberries. I buy them
> for her all the time. By all the time I mean multiple times a week I buy organic strawberries from Costco 😂 I eat some of them too but they are mostly for her. She gets hugs and kisses everyday. She will wrap her neck/head around my arm. Then I kiss her over and over 🤣 she’s very affectionate.


That’s so cute! Have you ever tried fig newtons with her there is a strawberry version of them my goats absolutely love them 😊


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> That’s so cute! Have you ever tried fig newtons with her there is a strawberry version of them my goats absolutely love them 😊


No I haven’t tried them! I’ll have to get her some and see if she likes them 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m curious if anybody else’s goat likes them 😆


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I’m curious if anybody else’s goat likes them 😆


My goat only loves me 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

I’m meant likes the strawberry newtons 😆


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

That’s how I give mine copper I hide it in one of those and they never know 🤭🤫


----------



## Rosiethebabygoat (Apr 27, 2021)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> That’s how I give mine copper I hide it in one of those and they never know 🤭🤫


I put the copper in a banana 🍌 😁


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Mine do too. I use to do that but not all of mine eat them


----------

